# Aberdeen, MD show today



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

On the Races & Events board, in the Aberdeen Show thread, there were a couple of requests for anyone who went to this show to post some pics. Ask and ye shall receive.

There was certainly no shortage of minty fresh Aurora Tjets and accessories.









Plenty of new stuff, too... I'm pretty sure this vendor was Jeff Clemence of Motor City Toyz.









You can't really tell in this pic, but the car at the very bottom left of this case is a rare Bachmann teal candy chrome Howmet Turbine Special. Never even knew that existed. It's amazing what you can learn at a show like this if you just ask.









Lots of horse trading going on. Bench racing too.


















Then there's my FAVORITE place to shop... the JUNK BOXES.

















I was a little disappointed with this last one... that's THREE HUGE BINS you see there, but they wanted 5 bucks a pop for the bodies in them, regardless of what kind of shape they were in. Some were definitely worth it, and I had no problem hunting for them, but many more were more like $1 basket cases or goop candidates. There was a beater Tyco Porsche 914 and a Tyco day-glo mural-type van that I would have bought for a buck or two each, but not 5 each. On the other hand, from the same bins, I got an original Tjet Shelby Cobra Daytona coupe that was so perfect it could easily have been in the case 3 pictures up selling for 20 bucks.

More in a minute...


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice*

$25.00 each I would of asked how much for the whole case.Didnt get to see the cars up close but it seems like a deal/Around here people think those tjets are gold or something.Good pics 
Crosley (yes i own one)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooooooohhhhh!!! Take a look at all them Shadows in the last picture!!!!!! :freak: He's sittin' on a GOLDMINE!!!! :lol:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm eatin' up these pics, Powerglide... I'm sure it's not quite like being there, but it sure is nice to have a taste of it way out here. Thank you!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for the pics Rick!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Lots of aftermarket bodies and performance parts from your favorite cottage industry manufacturers. I believe this stuff is mostly Wizzard:









This guy had lots of nice original AFX with some customs mixed in. Check out the metallic red and teal Nomads in the second row.









Look, the TV Guide car I asked about last week, along with that white/orange Camaro I can't seem to get even in beater condition.









The same vendor had these two Corvettes. This one is GORGEOUS... it's a Tyco S modified to fit an AFX chassis. I always wanted to do one of these for a Tjet chassis...









And this is a stripper chrome car that came out a very cool shade of gray. He told me the nose ended up a different color and he had to mix up some paint to match.









I was happy to see Tjet chassis for less than $10. Lots of them, some for a lot less. Most of the ones in the yellow tray are $8. I bought five of them from this vendor, four more from a vendor who was selling 2 for 15, and four more from someone who wanted only $6 each. They were all used, and the $6 ones are definitely gonna need some TLC and probably some replacement parts to run, but I'd rather tinker than pay $12 for NOS out of one of those cardboard crates.









This vendor had a LOT of BRP stuff, and you could try the goods out on his portable layout. Great demo to show the differences between controllers. I'm thinking it was a TKO track, someone please correct me if I'm wrong. (Edit: It IS TKO. You can see where it says TKO Tracks in the infield near the right side of the pic.) Sorry for the blurry pic; apparently iPhone cameras really don't like less-than-optimal lighting conditions.









Looks like a good time was had by all...









last installation: a couple pics of my haul...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And this is what I brought home. At the bottom left are two incredibly cool green Marx controllers. Apparently Marx saw Aurora and Atlas making little dashboards for controllers and were not content to simply copy them, so they put a twist on it--that's a musclecar-style center console with automatic floor shifter for a control lever. It makes me giggle that molded in near the top of the console is a little radio face with 2 dials and 5 preset buttons. Also noteworthy is the white truck in the baggie just to the right of those controllers. A vendor who goes by the name Rick the Resin Dude shortened and modified and diddled a Mini Lindy tow truck to fit on a Tjet chassis. I was admiring a finished one he was selling when he showed me a kit, and for 5 bucks, I had to have it. Dunno when I'll get around to it, but expect to see it on the Modeling board eventually.









Possibly the best deal of the day wasn't at the show, but at an antique store/junk shop on the way home. I stopped in and asked about slot cars, and this guy said he wasn't sure what all was in this box, but he didn't think there were any cars. It was all thrown in, not neat and organized like you see here. I grabbed it because the the stuff I could see mixed in with the track--the Cobra Climb, two boxes of Speed Corners under it, and the Aurora DC-2 20v transformer (which I use on my 4-lane, one per lane)--were worth what he was asking. All those dismembered Tjets, which were buried at the bottom, were just a bonus... 









Cool side note: The box that all the chassis and gearplates are sitting in? Here's the top of it:









Wonder where the actual kit got off to...

--rick


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Nice haul! I can only dream of finding stuff like that around here.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great haul, Rick!! Again, I really appreciate the time you took to snap photos and post them on what was a very busy day. I especially dig some of those close-ups you got.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Good thing that show is nowhere close to me - I'd have spent so much I would have ended up thumbing a ride home.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rick, great pics, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

leave it to rick to post up a nice day at the show! nice job man.yer pics and commentary bring it all into perspective. looks like you had a good haul yourself! now how ya gonna pay the morgage lol. thanx for posting . did you ride yer bike there?maybe could have sold it and turned it into tjet gold. thanx now i,m jelous


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Man oh man! Those pics are just beyond description! That is like slot car Meca! :thumbsup: 

I lost so much fluid drooling at the pictures I had to drink an extra 6er... :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

was budsho (rob budano) there? 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, I guess I shoulda gotten a pic of him. Great guy to deal with. I always buy from him at shows, spent like $40 at his booth yesterday. He recognized me as a frequent show customer and threw in a pup trailer with his business logo on it.

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great pics Rick!!! Thanks for sharing!!! Stick that model car box on Ebay, you never know. Wish the show wasn't so far away!!! RM


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*We made it...!*

Well.. me, Marcus, and the track manager made the trip up from West Virginia (about 2 hrs w/ a gas and food stop). 

Problem was, we didn't get on the road until a little after 10am. That put us there at noon: noon 30. I was pleasantly surprised as I walked in. That was the most HO slots I have seen in one room for about 10 years. The last HO show I attended was the NJ show (Parsipany?)- yes.. ten years ago. The only disappointment was that as I was walking in, vendors were already packing up. I did manage to fill a couple holes, but never got to rummage through the boxes of stuff. I walked the tables and circled a little and met some really nice guys. Good to see the hobby is strong up here.

Great venue.. wished I had gotten there sooner. I know better for March...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aagh. Sorry I missed you. Sounds like if I had stuck around 10 minutes longer, we might have caught each other. I did the early bird admission thing and was in and hunting by 8. Then I checked out a little after 12, as I had a 2 hour plus drive home and had promised the boss I'd be back around 3. Glad you at least got a taste of the scene in this part of the country. Tremendous volume of stuff at this show, huh?

--rick


----------

